# It's been TOO long... so here's a couple!



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

*Greetings Slingas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wow, it's been a long long... long time since I've made a post in this section... feels good!

I'll make a quick attempt to catch my friends up with some events that have recently transpired...

______________

Been working on home renovations as most of you know, staying busy with DIY projects and then there's this.........

My left lung spontaneously collapsed at the beginning of the month... (spontaneous pneumothorax)

Here's how it went down:

Woke up one morning with some back pain/shoulder pain, took some motrin and continued about my day. After a few hours of yardwork/house chores, I didn't feel right. I couldn't get a full breath of air and just felt a little winded... I'm healthy and pretty in tune with my body. No, I don't smoke. Started to get that feeling..... "something ain't right". So I drove myself to the hospital. 1hr away. By the time I arrived, I was in pretty bad shape. I was quickly xrayed and my left lung was 90% collapsed and the trapped air in my chest was putting pressure on my heart and beginning to push into my other lung. (This is called a Tension Pneumo at this point). The ER doc quickly inserted a large chest tube in between my 2nd and 3rd rib, just under my clavicle. That stung a bit. I was awake the whole time  I had to remain in the hospital with the chest tube hooked up for 6 days. My lung re-inflated eventually and I was discharged. I've been taking it easy for the most part and have been out of work for a bit. I will make a full recovery though, so no worries there. Just a 20% chance of this happening again. I get to carry around a giant hollow needle with me wherever I go now, so I can take care of this if it happens again. I'm just a little hesitant to go on long solo hikes in the middle of nowhere like I used to enjoy 

_______________

Ok, so now that that's out of the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I made these a little while ago for a friend. It was hard to get rid of em' because I liked em so much, that's usually the case right! The slightly larger one is a new shape for me. It sits slightly forward in the hand and is very comfortable. You'll note that both are small pocketable shooters (a favorite type for me). The woods are zebrano, mahogany, padauk, rosewood, and some colorful green and yellow dyed birch and spacers of oak/something veneer.

Enjoy the pics. Thanks for watching!


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

wow, simply remarkable, they are both stunning. Your work is amazing. Thanks for showing us the pictures


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Those slingers are really beautiful!!! You did a very nice job with them.

So sorry to hear about your health problems. Wish you a full and rapid recovery. Wonder how the air got between your lung and the chest wall ... Something similar happened to a neighbor of mine.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

so good work, and the right one is so unusual!

jazz


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow, that escalated quickly. Good that youre ok now!

Those sss are super sweet, the first one has a really appealing shape.

And they looked much bigger until you showed them in hand  Seet minis


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your ordeal bud, heal fast!

Those slingers are fantastic!! All the best to you Brandon!

Jim


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks guys! Much appreciated!!!!!!!



Charles said:


> Those slingers are really beautiful!!! You did a very nice job with them.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your health problems. Wish you a full and rapid recovery. Wonder how the air got between your lung and the chest wall ... Something similar happened to a neighbor of mine.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


There was apparently a small hole (bleb rupture) in my lung... that air went from my lung into the pleural space... (the lining around your lung) that air then presses back on your lung and makes it impossible for them to hold air. Your lungs work with a negative pressure. It's very odd.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Great to see your artistic style put to slingshots.

Glad your lung proved you aren't full of hot air! Why did it have to prove it that way, huh? Seriously though, glad your body rebounded.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

So glad your still with us Btoon. Sounds pretty scary.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yikes! I'm glad you caught the problem and are on the mend!
I love the new shooters! The darker one looks like it will melt right into the hand and the lighter is a miniature classic :thumbsup:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Happy to hear you turned a corner and are getting better man. Those two forks are cool. Enjoy.
Hoping for a speedy recovery bud,
SF


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I wish you a speedy and total recovery! 
Having problems myself. Been in Atlanta from the 15th Dec until the 21st of Jan. wife in ICU. More later. Keep wee T, mat the force continue to be with you!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

glad your better buddy good thing your a medic the new shooters are great


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Glad to have the support, it is much appreciated 



Dr J said:


> I wish you a speedy and total recovery!
> Having problems myself. Been in Atlanta from the 15th Dec until the 21st of Jan. wife in ICU. More later. Keep wee T, mat the force continue to be with you!


Hey Doc! You're one of my favorites around these parts. I hate to hear things aren't swell on your end. I'm sending you my thoughts and well wishes sir. I hope your wife is comfortable, and whatever may be her ailment is mended soon.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Dear B!!!!!

Those shooters are just SUPERB!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

They say Art and artistic creations reflect the man/woman who does them.They're both VIBRANT, ORIGINAL and FLAWLESS little slingshots!!!!

Your style is quite imprinted on them!! Congratulations on another AWESOME duo!!!!

Keep them coming. We all miss your work!

My friend, I took the liberty of sending you a PM talking about all the recent events that afflicted you...

The only thing I wish is that you would never have to be put through the same ordeal again.

All the best, Brandon!!!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Dr J said:


> I wish you a speedy and total recovery!
> Having problems myself. Been in Atlanta from the 15th Dec until the 21st of Jan. wife in ICU. More later. Keep wee T, mat the force continue to be with you!


Best wishes to you too, Dr J!!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow, glad to hear you are doing well now. Those are amazing looking shooters! Dr J, I was just thinking about you. Sorry to hear about the wife. Thoughts and prayers for you both.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I too hope this horror never happens to you again, Brandon. Take care of yourself, learn to relax. (Maybe it's time to send you another book or two?) Now about them shooters... *Booo ti full*, man! Your work is flawless. I know, cuz I have one of your earlier masterpieces. Be well, good Buddy. :cookie: :cookie:


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Good god man! Glad to hear you are okay. Should have called an ambulance (get the irony there  ). Seriously man, glad to hear you are doing well and it's great to see you making some more bas-a** shooters!!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Glad to hear you're doing well, Btoon!!! That's a couple nice cattys right there!!!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Btoon those look awesome, great work! I am happy you are feeling better. That does not sound fun. Take care!

Dr J I also wish you the best. I will keep you and your wife in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Your slings are fantastic...Great craftsmanship...They look like they fit the hand well and nice to look at...That was a scary health story...I`ve had a few myself so I can honestly say I can (almost) feel your pain...You never know whats going to happen from one day to the next !...Phil


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Glad you're feeling better. I hope you've learned your lesson,.............housework is not good for your health.

Love those BB shooters. We missed your craftsmanship. Thank you for sharing with us, Btoon.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Smooth and clean frames!-The Toon is back big time! Glad you're doing better Bud!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Holy crap man! That story about your lung is a bit...****ING HORRIFIC! That whole bit about the tube between the ribs sounds a bit rough, to put gently. Glad to hear you are on the mend.

Ballin' slingshots man, your work is always refreshing.

My best wishes for You and Yours. Stay safe and keep breathing(with both lungs please).


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful shooters, my friend!!

I'm glad you're on the road to recovery. A collapsed lung is no joke...I've been there myself. Take it easy and listen to the doctor...you don't want to be back in there with more lung problems.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning shooters buddy!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Great work, bud! Those slingshots are pretty freakin' cool! Collapsed lung, huh...? That is not cool...not cool at all. Glad to hear you're healing up and I hope you never have to use that giant needle.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

oh boy, that sounds aweful! glad you are doing better. great looking slingshots!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friend glad you are on the right track now to a speedy recovery...so you will just have to slow your self down a bit...

as to work over working your self with all the tasks you are doing around the house....Man O man what awesome shooters.

Wishing you all the best with your health issue's......~AKAOldmiser.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Shooters are awesome!  So glad you are recovering well. I hope this never happens to you again


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone! I really do appreciate the love here. You all are such a great group of people. I wish you all the best! Nice to see all of you too, I've missed yas!!!!! :wave:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey good to hear you are back on track and those slingers are terrific !!! 
Fast recovery and cheers


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

THese are frikin awesome! Toonsis is frikin awesome! His lungs suck. But that's a good thing! This world would be a far worse, and most rotten place without him....
These frames are both in perfect balance... A unique ratio of classical and new wave ergonomics, tastefully executed (as usual) and finished with the undivided care and soulful devotion of the artist. You fuct it up, son!!!!
I really want one of the big ones!! Sooo nice!

SO glad you're well, my friend.... Lee


----------



## Grem (Mar 2, 2013)

Such great work. Very nice finish!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Love those man. So deceptively simple. So much work behind each one. Inspiring!

Also well done on braving a chest tube. Those can hurt like a sumbish!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hi Brandon

I'm sorry that happened to you, I'm glad you count these better and with much encouragement, I send all my energy.

"Wow" your works are awesome Master :bowdown: :wub: :bowdown: :bowdown: :wub:

A big hug and family .... Alf


----------



## JuanWayne (Oct 22, 2012)

I wish you the best and cannot thank you enough for all of the slingshot related greatness you have shared with me! Your work is phenomenal! :woot:


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Brando I'm so glad ur okay my friend. That's a serious thing. Have dealt with it in my family and ur blessed to be alive buddy. Beautiful work as always . I'm glad ur back at it. This forum would not be the same with out ur unlimited amazing talent and work ethic and ur humor. These are stunning masterpieces as always you never disappoint


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

good work


----------



## the_pope (Nov 27, 2012)

as always beautiful work man. must have been as scary as hell but glad that you're all better now.


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

incredible work of art...love the ergo of the first one


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

I think Silva pretty much nailed it. *That new shape is awesome*! It looks incredibly comfortable. Beautiful job on those pocket shooters Btoon. Tasty. Really NEEDED to take another look at these lovelies.

OK. I also JUST figured out what is missing. WHAT happened to the adorable *Trachelophorus giraffa* mark.

Bring back the Giraffe*! *


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Poiema said:


> I think Silva pretty much nailed it. *That new shape is awesome*! It looks incredibly comfortable. Beautiful job on those pocket shooters Btoon. Tasty. Really NEEDED to take another look at these lovelies.
> 
> OK. I also JUST figured out what is missing. WHAT happened to the adorable *Trachelophorus giraffa* mark.
> 
> Bring back the Giraffe*! *


Yeah,mee tooo! I love the weevil!


----------

